# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.69 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.69 released* *Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.69 released * - Service operations improved 
-- WP8x service mode operations revised  
- UserData operations improved
-- Several XG223 phones (Asha 310 and same) devices supported
--  eMMC data extraction for S60/S3 phones released: dump internal drive   content from phone (local/test mode). S60x phones have restrictions on   data size (not more 40mb per session) 
- Navi base updated. Added all latest Wp8x (Amber) and Asha products.
- Internal Download Manager improved
-- Stability improvements
-- File check after download
-- Automatic product selection in flashing tab, when download finished 
- xCntTool updated
-- XG618/XG223 support improved
-- Unpack/pack speed improved
-- Fixed some errors with XG6x/2x extraction 
- Other
-- Minor bugs fixed  
Direct download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2013) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## fouad01

نارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووووووور

----------

